# Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot



## HustiNowi2000 (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und bin gerade dabei die Möglichkeit des legalen Angels zu Erwerben.

Zwischendurch bin ich fleißig am Lesen, was es so alles gibt.
U.a. bin ich auf Boote gestoßen, welche wohl ganz nützlich sind. 

Nun gibt es dort viel und in einer großen Preisspanne.

Was habt ihr für Boote, was ist zu beachten und was für Erfahrungen habt ihr speziell mit dem Modell Fishhunter gemacht (280) ... 

Mein Spezi des Vertrauens sagt, viele Reklamationen von Kunden.....

Danke und freu mich auf Eure Infos

LG
Der Husti...


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Grob gibt es zwei Arten Gummiboote. Einmal die Badeboote (nicht zum Angeln zu empfehlen) und richtige Schlauchboote (empfehlenswert). Das Fishhunter zählt aber leider zur ersten Kategorie.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Ich habe mit einem "einfachen" Schlauch(Bade)boot an einem Baggersee zu bei Testfahrten schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich ein 3,30m Wiking Boot für den Rhein mit festem Boden und das Leben ist schön...

Die Dinger a´la Fishhunter usw wollte ich früher auch immer aus Unwissenheit kaufen weil halt billig - mach nicht den gleichen Fehler... Das sind wirklich Badeboote! Und nicht mehr.


----------



## ansgar_8888 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Hallo, bei Askari gibt es z.Z. das Mega Boot set - http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...s/boote-zubehoer/das-mega-boot-set/detail.jsf

Hat schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht? 
Für den Preis kann mann eigentlich nicht viel erwarten oder?


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Könnte man ja mal riskieren! Und wenns kaputt geht haste ja Garantie und bekommst n neues oder nen Askari-Gutschein,denn man eh immer Gebrauchen kann und son Außenborder kostet ja Sonst schon mehr!


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Könnte man ja mal riskieren! Und wenns kaputt geht haste ja Garantie und bekommst n neues oder nen Askari-Gutschein,denn man eh immer Gebrauchen kann und son Außenborder kostet ja Sonst schon mehr!



son motörchen wie da dabei ist kostet ca nen 100er.
viel spaß mit der batterie wenn die mal umkippt im boot.
keine beschreibung wie groß die batterie ist.
und die angegebenen ehemaligen 462 € sind ein mondpreis.

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Naja... Mit der Batterie kannst du u.U. Probleme bekommen - das ist keine Gelbatterie.
Dann weißt du nicht was es für ein Motor ist. Wenn er zu klein ist, kommst du noch nicht mal bei Gegenwind vom Fleck.

Und du hast keinen festen Boden und das ist mit eines der wichtigsten Kriterien... 

Einen guten E-Motor mit Garantie bekommste auch schon bei Ebay, ein gutes Schlauchboot auch. Dann liegst du ventuell 100-200€ drüber, hast aber was gescheites.

Oder schau mal iin den Ebay - Kleinanzeigen nach. Wir haben unser Wiking für 300€ gebraucht gekauft, incl. Luftgekühltem 3,3kw Johnson Motor.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*



ansgar_8888 schrieb:


> Hallo, bei Askari gibt es z.Z. das Mega Boot set - http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...s/boote-zubehoer/das-mega-boot-set/detail.jsf
> 
> Hat schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht?
> Für den Preis kann mann eigentlich nicht viel erwarten oder?



Vergiss es, ist Spielzeug. Such ein ein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot mit Holz oder Aluboden, da hast du wenigstens Freude dran. Die Dinger die du meinst bringen nur Frust.

So ab 500€ geht's los, da solltest du ein AWM,Compass (oder wie auch immer die China Eigenmarken heißen) bekommen. 
Damit biste schon recht gut bedient. Oder ein gut gebrauchtes Zodiac, Bombard usw. suchen.


----------



## minus1 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

es gibt hier auch ein Schlauchboot Trööt#q


----------



## ansgar_8888 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Danke für die Antworten, Woher kommt eure kritik? Sind das nur Vermutungen oder habt ihr echt Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Für den Einstieg auf Baggerseen und Talsperren sollte das Boot doch ausreichend sein?
Schließlich sind die dinger doch auch Tüv geprüft, oder? 

|kopfkrat


----------



## Patrick_87 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Ganz ehrlich, vergiss das bitte ganz schnell wieder!

Das ist ein Badeboot zum plantschen, mehr wirklich nicht!!!


Hatte mir sowas in der Art gekauft, damit habe ich mich einmal 2 Stunden rumgequält, dann nie wieder. Es ist sowas von wabbelig und unbequem..


Du wirst Dich danach nur ärgern, das garantiere ich dir mit 100% Sicherheit! 

Durch die sitzposition kann man nichtmal vernünftig Rudern....

Kauf dir ein vernünftiges Schlauchi mit festem Boden oder zumindest Lattenrosten und Ganz wichtig ner vernünftigen Sitzbank!

Ich war jetzt die letzten 2 Jahre mit dem hier unterwegs: http://www.via-nova-sports.de/item.php/Boote + Kajaks/Z-Ray I 300/

In der Bucht bekommest du es mit etwas Glück für 300-350 €

War damit zufrieden, will nun aber auch wieder auf was anderes umsteigen!

Die Sitzbank und den boden lasse ich immer drin, lasse nur die Luft raus, dann kann man es zwar nicht mehr so klein zusammenfalten aber es passt in den Kofferraum, dazu habe ich eine kleine epumpe für den Zigarettenanzünder, damit Blase ich Luft rein, bis die Schläuche sich aufgestellt haben und Pumpe den Rest dann mit der Handpumpe auf.

Slipräder dran und ab ans Wasser.


----------



## littleFisherman (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Hi,
also ich finde es kommt ja nur drauf an, was du mit dem Boot vor hast! Zum Montage rausfahren oder anfüttern etc. reicht der fishhunter völlig. Wenn du wirklich vom Boot aus fischen willst brauchst du schon was gescheites. ich hab das joker 260  von allroundmarin ( http://www.tenten-boats.de/bilder/p...r-260-Minn-Kota-Elektromotor-Endura-30-C2.jpg ) und da merkt man einfach den Komfort. man kann mal aufstehen ohne dass im Boot alles umfällt oder n futtereimer rein stellen ohne dass der boden bis zum Grund durchhängt.. Wenn ich n Wochenendansitz mach, nehm ich auch nur n kleines mit, das ist mir dann einfach zu viel Aufwand das Boot aufzupumpen und danach wieder sauber machen, verstauen etc. so n fishhunter is halt einfach mal schnell aufgeblasen, bzw. in der sonne getrocknet und zusammengefaltet.. Lässt sich mit nem größeren nicht so auf die schnelle machen..
lg
Manu


----------



## Karpfen737 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gummi Boot nicht gleich Gummigboot*

Hallo nich böse sein 

aber das ist kinderspielzeug #d

einmal nen drilling drin un du liegst mit deiner ausrüstung am grund des baggerloches kauf dir lieber ein richtiges schlauchboot gfk oder polyetilenboot habe mir vor 2 monaten die kombo hier zugelegt damit bringt mich so schnell kein drilling zum sinken un bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit:m

Motor
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000TDWJ52/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_g200_i2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1KVTYKT1WENFFCGG2M21&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Batterie
http://www.reichelt.de/Blei-Vlies-Akkus-12V-Panasonic/LCP-1265P/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=26563;GROUPID=4234;artnr=LCP-1265P;SID=11T0UGyX8AAAIAADxbO-Ecf01b729bd8b8430b765ef7cb22e1f72
l

und das boot bekommst du hier
http://www.bootakkrum.nl/shop/product_info.php?cPath=21_28_70_72&products_id=45


----------

